# 06 orca owner questions



## campead (Feb 10, 2007)

dear all,
there appear to be bubbles inside the protective layer of platics that covers the rear triangle. to be more specific it is at the side where the chain runs. initially i thought it was paint cracks but i went to a mechanic and he told me it was just air bubbles stuck inside. any orca owners face this problem also? advice would be most welcome
cheers


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

I haven't seen anything like that on my Orca. It can't hurt to get in touch with Orbea. Maybe send them some closeup photos. They're very good about customer questions / issues.


----------

